# Imprinting on melamine plates



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you ever imprinted on melamine plates. I see them all over the gift shows & online. Melamine is supposed to be a poly base, so I think it may be doable. Any help would be appreciated. (Check out www.preppyplates.com for an example.) Thank you,
sharon


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Decorating melamine is an in-mold process. See Halsey Inc - Buy Direct and Save! School Compartment Trays, Plates, Cups, Bowls. They are a wholesaler for the finished product.


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

I am told that none of the molding companies do it individually ie-1 plate at a time. Why couldn't it be done with sublimation if the plastic was like the plastic mugs, etc.? If it's doable, it would be a great new item at for conde, johnston, etc.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, this company does 1-ups. See Halsey Inc - Custom Photo Plate - Photo Plate, Picture Plate, Logo Plate. They offer wholesale pricing as well as drop shipping.


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up. They are major producers of heavy duty plates. Hal gave me a distributor who I am contacting today. He said sublimation is not a safe process for plates that are eaten off of.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I just talked to my rep at Conde and he said he would bring the melamine plates up with his product manager, so cross your fingers!


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Deb,

Thanks for your efforts. I have spoken to Conde, etc.... numerous times. They say it sounds interesting, but no dice. Maybe your are the magic. Let's hope.

Sharon


----------



## NatalieK (Feb 16, 2009)

Makit.com offers a re-seller program where you can upload a design in JPG format and then they print it on the plate for you. The prices are reasonable and you can be sure that it is safe to eat from.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

bloomie said:


> He said sublimation is not a safe process for plates that are eaten off of.


That seems like an odd statement since people drink from the ceramic and plastic mugs all the time and come in contact with the printed surface. Did they say why a plate is different in that respect?


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Teeser said:


> That seems like an odd statement since people drink from the ceramic and plastic mugs all the time and come in contact with the printed surface. Did they say why a plate is different in that respect?


Probably due to the polymer coating being scraped away by knives and forks.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

joeshaul said:


> Probably due to the polymer coating being scraped away by knives and forks.


But I guess it would be alright if you didin't use a knife or fork. LOL!

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist that one....


----------



## silversatchel (Aug 25, 2008)

I too am searching for this product to sale. I was told sublimation is not safe for eating as well. I really need a quick, reliable source for individual orders.


----------



## bloomie (Dec 17, 2008)

I was told the nature of sublimation is that it can travel when heated. My question is; How is everyone else on the internet doing it? 
Sharon


----------



## tripleaaa (Jan 5, 2010)

hey guys, I just signed up on here to find out more about prints on melamine. There is virtually nothing on the internet. It sounds like Sublimation is not safe to eat off of. Let's keep this thread alive. Can everyone bring their updates to the dinner table? thx, Aaron


----------



## fcahoon (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anyone got anywhere on this subject. I see it all over the place at shows and have two large customers of ours wanting us to be able to make personalized plates for them, but I have not made any headway on trying to find our how they are made other than taking a plate putting a design sheet on it and apply additional liquid melamine on it and curing. That seems labor intensive and a process that would be tough to get consistent quality and finish.

Frank Cahoon
Cahoon's Closet, LLC


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Any updates on this one??? Sure would like to know!


----------



## ilovepe (Jan 19, 2012)

SERIOUSLY! Now this stuff is everywhere...and I STILLLLLLLLLL do not have a supplier or process! This thread has been going for 4 years and no answers?!?!? LOL What has the internet come to...is this truly the DEAD END OF THE INTERNET?!?!? LOL


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking. Is melamine a poly product? If it's flat and dosen't melt


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Make-It does these melamine plates. I'm not sure about the sublimation process though.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Has anyone actually just gone out and bought a white melamine plate and tried it - surely this would be the easy solution to finding out?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll google it, I'm thinking they might melt, guess we will have to experiment. Cabin Fever here in Michigan


----------



## milliejane (May 12, 2014)

Still no answers on how to do this??? I know that make-it does these but I want to know how to do it myself! I just can't believe that I can't find any information on the internet about this...


----------



## ctandt (Aug 31, 2012)

I currently order individual ones from Makit - but would also like to bring it in house... I know you can do it using sub paper and a vacuum press, but the only one currently sold is from China. I own it, and it's horrible. Still looking for another option


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think this viable since the sublimation would come in contact with food. With sublimated mugs, the liquid doesn't not contact the sublimation. If this was do-able, it would have been done. Even if it worked, the dishes would not be dishwasher safe. JMO


----------



## cromwell (Jun 4, 2012)

When i start something i always test stuff to destruction to see their weaknesses and strengths and mugs were my first venture into sublimation printing about 5 months ago so now my company pretty much prints everything from paper right up to 40ft trailer wagons.

We noticed that mugs with polymer coatings that are classed as dishwasher safe come into contact with your lips as you drink if the design is large which means it is food safe by law in the UK (not sure on usa law) that said the design will not withstand being scratched too hard (it is printed on a sheen of plastic after all) so it is no good for any utensil or cutlery to be used upon it due to the plastic being scraped and eaten or just scraped off ruining the image.

I rubbed a test mug on the path outside medium scraping and there were hairline scratches all over and 3 to 4 white marks meaning polymer had sloughed off or micro parted and either one bad really, but even some pot glazes can scratch just gotta take care of them.

Melamine, coated or polymer mugs & plates that are dishwasher safe should be ok to eat from by law in the UK (not sure on usa law) if no cutting etc is used so for snack plates at parties, sandwich plates, ornamental, events and can be used for hot food too without worry (you don't see many 160c burgers floating about the party and if you do then buddy you're in hell)


----------



## cathybdesign (Aug 14, 2016)

HI there! I know this is an old post, but hoping you might see this. I too order plates from makit, but lately they are having super challenging issues with manufacturing and deadlines. Do you know of any other companies that do this same sort of thing as Makit? I have been working with Makit for over 10 years. We are such a little fish in a big sea, but its been a great experience up until this year! 
Im praying you might be able to suggest another company that does the same sort of thing? 
THank you! OUr little shop is CiMiShine.com (see me shine) THank you !!!!


----------

